# Gourami



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I was wondering from experience/knowledge which gourami is the most peaceful one?

I've read (ranked from most peaceful to least)
Honey 
Pearl
Dwarf

I was planning to add a few in a 30gal tank

Thanks


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

dont forget pygmy gouramis! and croaking gouramis!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

ksimdjembe said:


> dont forget pygmy gouramis! and croaking gouramis!


where would they fit in on the list?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I think it depends on what you have them in the tank with.
This may help with ID.
http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Gouramis, Miscellaneous.htm


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

currently swordtail, harlequin rasbora, tetras, rainbow

planning to add a pleco


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

35 gal

also the pleco is a BN pleco


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

thats a lot of fast moving fish. Gouramis are slower fish that are generally more chilled out. I'd be worried that they might not get fed. the rainbows and swordtails would be serious competition for food.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Alright so no gourami in that tank then. 

Thanks!

How about a 40 gal currently stocked with a pair of krib, pair of blue ram, 1 SAE, 1 BN pleco?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

that might work, but you'd have to do your research re what size colour and behaviour you are after. HTH


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Gouramis, especially the smaller species, love to have floating plants to hide in. Water sprite is ideal.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I have pearls with swordtail and with cardinals. They are getting along just fine. And trust me, with their big mouth .. they eat a lot.


----------



## J-Ye (Mar 15, 2009)

ksimdjembe said:


> thats a lot of fast moving fish. Gouramis are slower fish that are generally more chilled out. I'd be worried that they might not get fed. the rainbows and swordtails would be serious competition for food.


Gouramis eats like a pig. I don't think this is something to be worried about.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

I'm planning on pearl/honey depending on size.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Honey gourami tend to be semi-aggressive.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I have two playful dwarf gouramis that are PIGS! Lovely colours, great addition to the tank. The two I have are the 'stars' of this tank. Lots of colour, always nibbling at the stones and plants. However, they are too active for my crystal shrimps.


----------

